# 2007 420 Rancher Repair questions??



## spdracer71 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 420 Rancher. I was wondering if there was any performance shops doing anything with these motors yet?? I didn't know if there where any big bore kits out there, cams, ect?? 

-Are the cylinders electro plated OR can you bore them out??

Thanks for all your help.

Donny


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

As far as off the shelf BBKs and Cams, no not yet suprisingly enough, as popular as the Rancher 420s are I really thought there would be more internal engine performance stuff available for us by now. Web Cams will regrind your cam to make more power, and I know someone that can make you a custom BBK if you're interested. I don't know what to tell you about the cyl, but since Honda offers a .25 and a .50mm oversize piston I would assume that it can be bored out no problems.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I tried to post this earlier but my ISP is crazy...

Call Web...they'll hook you up! I've delt with them personally and they're some great people to deal with...they'll come up with something and make it work for ya.

Wiseco makes some good stuff...keep your eyes open for their pistons that should be coming avaliable here pretty soon. 

As far as I know there are no shops doing anything erotic with these engines yet (as far as strokers etc).

The jug can in fact be bored...how much I don't know.


----------



## spdracer71 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info. Very helpful!! I'll probally hold out till there is some bolt on kits with the engine. I like the kits to be out for a bit to be tested and trued. I'll keep a look out for performance mods and let everyone know if I find anything.


----------

